# الاخوه الاعضاء - بخصوص المواضيع ذات الروابط التى لا تعمل



## zanitty (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخوانى الافاضل - اخواتى الكريمات 

لوحظ فى الفتره الاخيره ان كثيرا من المواضيع اصبحت ذات روابط لا تعمل و ذلك لاسباب مختلفه 
فبعض الموضوعات تم رفعها من الاساس على صفحات رفع ذات فتره رفع مؤقته او لان بعض المكتبات قد حدث بها خلل او كما حدث معى فقد قامت اداره الميديا فاير بايقاف حسابى بكل ما يحويه من ملفات نتيجه انتهاكى لاتفاقيه المستخدم - طبعا لانى رفعت ملفات ذات حقوق ملكيه مثل الاكواد و البرامج ذات الكراكات و خلافه -

و ايا كان السبب فقد باتت تلك الموضوعات عبئا على المنتدى و تتسبب فى وقت الاعضاء 

و بناءا عليه - مع الاعتذار للكتاتنى حبيبى - فسوف اقوم بالاتى:- 



اى موضوع تلفت روابطه و اصبح بلا معنى فسنقوم بالتنويه عن ذلك فى الموضوع نفسه لصاحب الموضوع - و ارجو ان يساعدنا الاعضاء فى الابلاغ عن تلك الموضوعات من خلال الموضوع المثبت http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t287516.html
 
سنقوم بامهال العضو صاحب المشروع حتى تاريخ اول الشهر القادم - و ليس الحالى وقت التنبيه فان حصل التنبيه مثلا فى شهر سبتمبر سوف يتم اتخاذ الاجراء فى نهايه شهر اكتوبر اى الشهر التالى للشهر الذى تم فيه التنويه - حتى يكون هناك موعد ثابت محدد للقيام بمثل هذا الاجراء .... و قد اخترت فتره شهرا كحد ادنى لانى لا اعتقد ان هناك عضوا يحتاج لفتره اكبر من ذلك ليدخل الى المنتدى مره على الاقل  
بعد انقضاء المهله المذكوره فى البند السابق - ان لم يتم اتخاذ اى اجراء من قبل العضو صاحب الموضوع سواء بتحديث الروابط او التعهد بتاريخ محدد ليقوم بفعل ذلك او ان يقوم احد الاعضاء الاخرين بامدادنا بروابط بديله - فسوف نقوم بعدها بحذف ذلك الموضوع
 
ارجو ان يتقبل الجميع ذلك حفاظا على المصلحه العامه لوقت الجميع و دون ان يحدث ذلك حرجا او ضيقا فى صدر اى من الاعضاء  
نقبل النقد و المقترحات فارجو ذلك ممن لديه اى تعديل على ما قمت باقراره 
 

يستثنى من القرارات السابقه الاخوه السوريون حيث ان ما يحدث فى بلادهم لا يعطيهم الفرصه للمتابعه بشكل منتظم و اسال الله ان يفرج كرب سوريا و ان يكتب لهم الخير فيما قدر


----------



## aati badri (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أرى أنه لايشترط ان يعاد الرفع بواسطة صاحب الموضوع
مثلا احدهم يطلب اعادة رفع كود معين
يستطيع اي من يملكه ان يعيد رفعه
يحدث ان اكون رفعت كتاب ما ثم فقدته


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> أرى أنه لايشترط ان يعاد الرفع بواسطة صاحب الموضوع
> مثلا احدهم يطلب اعادة رفع كود معين
> يستطيع اي من يملكه ان يعيد رفعه
> يحدث ان اكون رفعت كتاب ما ثم فقدته



الباب الاول ماده 3 
بعد انقضاء المهله المذكوره فى البند السابق - ان لم يتم اتخاذ اى اجراء من قبل العضو صاحب الموضوع سواء بتحديث الروابط او التعهد بتاريخ محدد ليقوم بفعل ذلك او ان يقوم احد الاعضاء الاخرين بامدادنا بروابط بديله - فسوف نقوم بعدها بحذف ذلك الموضوع


----------



## mohamed mech (25 سبتمبر 2012)

تعرف يا هندسة 
إحنا عندنا معظم هذه الملفات 
و نريد إمدادنا بإسم الملف فقط
ليسهل البحث عليه على أجهزتنا وإعادة رفعة​​


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عارف و الله يا باشا و كتير ببقى متاكد ان الملف بتاع الموضوع ده معايا بس مش عارف هو اسمه ايه تحديدا ... فتح الله عليك


----------



## ابن العميد (25 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم يا جماعة احب اشارك
يرجي عدم الحذف لانة يقلل من نسبة مشاركة الاعضاء المشاركين بالفعل وبالتالي تأخير ترقيتهم بعدد المشاركات كما يجب
لذا ارجو ان يتم تحويل المواضيع او نقلها الي قسم مواضيع لم يتم نشرها ,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الله الموفق والمستعان 

وانا مع المهندس اسامة في نقل الموضوع الي مواضيع لم يتم نشرها


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2012)

و انا معاكم انتوا الاتنين فى اللى انتو بتقولوه و حيحصل كده فعلا ... بس الاعضاء متعرفش ان فيه حاجه اصلا اسمها مواضيع لم يتم نشرها ... و الاعضاء متعرفش الفرق بين الطريقتين اصلا 
شكرا على التنويه و جزاكما الله خيرا على جهودكما


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 سبتمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> و انا معاكم انتوا الاتنين فى اللى انتو بتقولوه و حيحصل كده فعلا ... بس الاعضاء متعرفش ان فيه حاجه اصلا اسمها مواضيع لم يتم نشرها ... و الاعضاء متعرفش الفرق بين الطريقتين اصلا
> شكرا على التنويه و جزاكما الله خيرا على جهودكما



تحياتي لك اخي الكريم وكل عام وانت بخير وفي افضل حال


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2012)

و تحياتى اليك مهندس محمد و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## hatali63 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mega byte (9 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت ، الروابط بهذه المواضيع لا تعمل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125802.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124917.html

وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## zanitty (9 يناير 2013)

mega byte قال:


> لو سمحت ، الروابط بهذه المواضيع لا تعمل
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125802.html
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124917.html
> ...



جارى عمل اللازم و اشكرك


----------



## محمود على حجازى (9 يناير 2013)

العفو استاذي


----------



## mega byte (12 يناير 2013)

بشمهندس زانيتي ، أحيلك منك اليك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t281354.html
عايزين اللي بالي بالك


----------



## mega byte (12 يناير 2013)

بتعبك زيادة ، فتش فمكتبتك يا هندسة عن ده 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242194.html


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

mega byte قال:


> بشمهندس زانيتي ، أحيلك منك اليك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t281354.html
> عايزين اللي بالي بالك


حالا يا كبير (تم)


mega byte قال:


> بتعبك زيادة ، فتش فمكتبتك يا هندسة عن ده
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242194.html



يا واش يا واش يا باشا 
المكتبه لسه فاتحه و لسه بنرص البضاعه و قلت ابدا بالرفوف بتاعه التكييف


----------



## mega byte (12 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك ، الملفات دي كنت مسميها عندي " خلاصة الخلاصة " بس اتمسحوا  ، والحمد لله انهم موجودين ومتابع معاك لحد لما ترفعهم براحتك ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

mega byte قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ، الملفات دي كنت مسميها عندي " خلاصة الخلاصة " بس اتمسحوا  ، والحمد لله انهم موجودين ومتابع معاك لحد لما ترفعهم براحتك ان شاء الله



و علشان خاطر زوقك تم افتتاح القسم الصحى بملفات زهره الزهره و سميتهم لك بنفس الاسم بتاعك كمان اهداء ليك


----------



## mega byte (14 يناير 2013)

لو حد بيقوللي شبيك لبيك مش هيبقى بالحلاوة دي 
عارف اني مش هقدر اوفيك شكر ، بس اوعدك هدعيلك ان شاء الله وانا ساجد ، يمكن ربنا يستجيب من شخصي الضعيف 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويفتح عليك من نعمه !!


----------



## zanitty (15 يناير 2013)

mega byte قال:


> لو حد بيقوللي شبيك لبيك مش هيبقى بالحلاوة دي
> عارف اني مش هقدر اوفيك شكر ، بس اوعدك هدعيلك ان شاء الله وانا ساجد ، يمكن ربنا يستجيب من شخصي الضعيف
> ربنا يبارك فيك ويفتح عليك من نعمه !!



مش مطلوب منك اكتر من كده اصلا


----------



## mega byte (17 يناير 2013)

دانا هطلب بقلب جامد بقى ، انا هدعيلك وانت تنفذ طلباتي


----------



## asd_zxc (31 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157205.html


----------



## asd_zxc (31 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147213.html


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2013)

asd_zxc قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157205.html





asd_zxc قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147213.html



فى اقرب فرصه باذن الله


----------



## asd_zxc (1 أبريل 2013)

ربنـــــا يعينـــك يا كبيـــــر...:75::77:


----------



## engtamer.mech (13 أبريل 2013)

ارجو المساعدة ...........​انا مهندس موقع تكييف ..... انتقلت للعمل بشركة فى السعودية ولكنها لا يوجد بها ورشة لعمل دكت التكييف........​... وطلبوا منى قائمة بمعدات وماكينات الورشة لعمل ورشة للدكت خاصة بالشركة .......​**س: فما هى مكونات ورشة دكت التكييف ( الماكينات والمعدات ) وما هى مواصفات الماكينات ( التناية والدسارة ..... ) وغيرهم من الماكينات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sh0077 (19 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس الرابط اللى بيكمل شرح 100 % فريش أير فى برنامج الهاب لا يعمل , هل تم حذفه ؟ و هل يمكنك إضافته مرة أخرى و لو سمحت أنا مشترك فى المجموعة البريدية للمهندسين العرب و لما بأحاول أبعت لك عليها مش عارف أوصلك إزاى أرجو توضيح الطريقة


----------



## zanitty (19 يونيو 2013)

sh0077 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس الرابط اللى بيكمل شرح 100 % فريش أير فى برنامج الهاب لا يعمل , هل تم حذفه ؟ و هل يمكنك إضافته مرة أخرى و لو سمحت أنا مشترك فى المجموعة البريدية للمهندسين العرب و لما بأحاول أبعت لك عليها مش عارف أوصلك إزاى أرجو توضيح الطريقة


و عليكم السلام 
يا ريت تزودنى برابط الموضوع اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنه 
انا للاسف معرفش حاجه عن المجموعه البريديه و تقدر توصل لى هنا فى اى موضوع او برساله خاصه 
تحت امرك فى اى وقت


----------



## غزوان الشاوي (20 يوليو 2013)

الله الموفق وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (23 سبتمبر 2013)

كنت محتاج احمل الكتب الموجودة فى هذه المشاركة 

لكن الروابط تالف 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/112459?p=1164334#post1164334​


----------



## zanitty (23 سبتمبر 2013)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> كنت محتاج احمل الكتب الموجودة فى هذه المشاركة
> 
> لكن الروابط تالف
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/112459?p=1164334#post1164334​



حاول تشوف مكتبتى اللى فى التوقيع او مكتبات اخرى او حدد اسم كتاب و نحاول نساعدك باذن الله


----------



## toutte (4 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً


----------



## mlaouhi (16 يناير 2014)

hap 4.6 أبحث عن برنامج الهاب


----------



## moneer2 (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (13 مارس 2014)

روابط هذا الموضوع لاتعمل 

ارجو المساعدة

افضل انيماشين عن الاتشيلر على الاطلاق​


----------



## zanitty (13 مارس 2014)

ahmed saeed lindo قال:


> روابط هذا الموضوع لاتعمل
> 
> ارجو المساعدة
> 
> افضل انيماشين عن الاتشيلر على الاطلاق​


تم عمل دعوه للجميع بتوفير البديل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (13 مارس 2014)

وجزاك مثله


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (22 مارس 2014)

المهندس http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=114782 *zanitty* *الرجاء تنبيه صاحب الموضوع 
*افضل انيماشين عن الاتشيلر على الاطلاق
لاننى اريد هذه الفيديوهات ضرورى جدا 
او حتى من الممكن ان يضع لينك الموقع الخاص بتلك الفيديوهات


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2014)

ahmed saeed lindo قال:


> المهندس *zanitty* *الرجاء تنبيه صاحب الموضوع
> *افضل انيماشين عن الاتشيلر على الاطلاق
> لاننى اريد هذه الفيديوهات ضرورى جدا
> او حتى من الممكن ان يضع لينك الموقع الخاص بتلك الفيديوهات


تم عمل اللازم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa kareem (8 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكته ممكن طلب من الاخوة المهندسين. محتاج تقرير عن تأثير طول الانبوب الشعري في وحدة التبريد مع فائق الشكر


----------



## عمران احمد (7 يوليو 2014)

[h=1]الموضوع: كورس ASHRAE Water System 

الروابط الخاص بهذا الموضوع لاتعمل[/h]
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (9 يوليو 2014)

عمران احمد قال:


> *الموضوع: كورس ASHRAE Water System
> 
> الروابط الخاص بهذا الموضوع لاتعمل*
> 
> ...



الرابط البديل فى اول مشاركه يعمل بكفائه يا صديقى و لكن يجب ان يكون لك حسابا على موقع 4 شايرد


----------



## ME2011 (12 يوليو 2014)

zanitty قال:


> الرابط البديل فى اول مشاركه يعمل بكفائه يا صديقى و لكن يجب ان يكون لك حسابا على موقع 4 شايرد



قمت بتجربة الرابط وهو لايعمل
الرجاء ممن لديه الأسطوانة إعادة رفعها على الموقع.


----------



## zanitty (13 يوليو 2014)

ME2011 قال:


> قمت بتجربة الرابط وهو لايعمل
> الرجاء ممن لديه الأسطوانة إعادة رفعها على الموقع.


و الله يا هندسه لسه مجربه و شغال 
ممكن حضرتك تكون محتاج تعمل حساب على الفور شايرد مش اكتر


----------



## ME2011 (14 يوليو 2014)

يا بشمهندس Zanitty لدي حساب على الـ 4shared وحاولت التحميل ، يظهر في البداية أنه موجود
لكن عند الضغط على Download يعطي رسالة أنه غير متوفر.
شكرا لك


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2014)

ME2011 قال:


> يا بشمهندس Zanitty لدي حساب على الـ 4shared وحاولت التحميل ، يظهر في البداية أنه موجود
> لكن عند الضغط على Download يعطي رسالة أنه غير متوفر.
> شكرا لك


عندك حق 
كنت بضغط على الرابط و مجربتش ادوس على تحميل لانى بلاقى الملف موجود 
اعتذر انى غلبتك معايا 
للاسف دورت على نسخه جديده علشان ارفعها مش لاقى 
ححاول اتصرف


----------



## yehia gamal (6 نوفمبر 2014)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## abed fati (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## amato alra7man (4 مارس 2015)

لينك الموضوع دا نفسه لا يعمل
الموضوع باسم برنامج لأختيار الchiller , AHU , FCU برنامج جميل جداا


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 يوليو 2016)

هناك مواضيع مثبتة ومغلقة فى نفس الوقت ، نأمل مراجعة المواضيع المغلقة


----------



## mujahedjo (13 فبراير 2017)

الروابط لا تعمل !!


----------

